# Suspension, grille, and turbo for Altima SE-R



## adragone1028 (Apr 28, 2007)

I just received an e-mail from stillen saying that Eibach sportline suspension is on sale for $189.68 and it will lower the car 1.8 inches. They also have the pro-kit lowering kit which is $241.54 and lowers the car 1.0 inches, but it says that it includes the SE-R. Do you think the sportline suspension is OK for a 2005 SE-R? It lowers another .8 inches and is cheaper, it almost seems too good to be true. Any suggestions?

I am also looking to change my grille, I saw the S-5 grille at active tuning but that is $300, that seems a little expensive just for a grille. Any other recommendations, or is the S-5 the way to go?

My final modification is going to put a turbo in the car which will hopefully be done in a month or so. Any suggestions on that?


----------



## BigJeff26 (Apr 6, 2007)

adragone1028 said:


> I just received an e-mail from stillen saying that Eibach sportline suspension is on sale for $189.68 and it will lower the car 1.8 inches. They also have the pro-kit lowering kit which is $241.54 and lowers the car 1.0 inches, but it says that it includes the SE-R. Do you think the sportline suspension is OK for a 2005 SE-R? It lowers another .8 inches and is cheaper, it almost seems too good to be true. Any suggestions?
> 
> I am also looking to change my grille, I saw the S-5 grille at active tuning but that is $300, that seems a little expensive just for a grille. Any other recommendations, or is the S-5 the way to go?
> 
> My final modification is going to put a turbo in the car which will hopefully be done in a month or so. Any suggestions on that?




i have sportline suspansion...only did the front looks good just like that

good luck finding the turbo ...espcially for an auto,...from what i reserched complete custom job...but turbo-kits.com is redesigning theres so mayb it will fit autos

dont waste 300+ bucks on a grille thats just stupid


----------



## adragone1028 (Apr 28, 2007)

BigJeff26 said:


> i have sportline suspansion...only did the front looks good just like that
> 
> good luck finding the turbo ...espcially for an auto,...from what i reserched complete custom job...but turbo-kits.com is redesigning theres so mayb it will fit autos
> 
> dont waste 300+ bucks on a grille thats just stupid


Thanks for the info. Did you do the suspensino for looks, better take off, handling?


----------



## jwiist (Nov 2, 2005)

hey adragone1028,

I have the eibach pro-kit on my 05 altima se-r and I love it. That is a very tempting price for the sportlines, but if you are looking for a flush clean look I would go with the pro kit. I also have the AT S5 grille, and yes it took me a long time in deciding if I wanted to drop that much cash on a grille but I did and I don't regret it. (part of the money came from my fiance) If you want I have a cardomain site I just posted with some pics. Check it out maybe it will help with your decision making. Oh here is the link

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2243737


----------



## BigJeff26 (Apr 6, 2007)

mostly for looks but there is a definit reduce in bodyrolland cornering has improves drasically if you wanna improve your launch go with coilovers of the nismo suspension


----------



## PLracing (Feb 21, 2006)

jwiist said:


> hey adragone1028,
> 
> I have the eibach pro-kit on my 05 altima se-r and I love it. That is a very tempting price for the sportlines, but if you are looking for a flush clean look I would go with the pro kit. I also have the AT S5 grille, and yes it took me a long time in deciding if I wanted to drop that much cash on a grille but I did and I don't regret it. (part of the money came from my fiance) If you want I have a cardomain site I just posted with some pics. Check it out maybe it will help with your decision making. Oh here is the link
> 
> http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2243737


do you have the pro-kit on just the front or both F/R? how dose it ride?


----------



## jwiist (Nov 2, 2005)

I have it installed F/R both. Well I must say it is a little rougher ride, in the since that you do feel the road more, but it does ride fairly close to stock. I would definitely recommend them. Good brand and high quality springs.


----------



## bigballer954life (Dec 1, 2007)

adragone1028 said:


> I just received an e-mail from stillen saying that Eibach sportline suspension is on sale for $189.68 and it will lower the car 1.8 inches. They also have the pro-kit lowering kit which is $241.54 and lowers the car 1.0 inches, but it says that it includes the SE-R. Do you think the sportline suspension is OK for a 2005 SE-R? It lowers another .8 inches and is cheaper, it almost seems too good to be true. Any suggestions?
> 
> I am also looking to change my grille, I saw the S-5 grille at active tuning but that is $300, that seems a little expensive just for a grille. Any other recommendations, or is the S-5 the way to go?
> 
> My final modification is going to put a turbo in the car which will hopefully be done in a month or so. Any suggestions on that?


for that turbo ur looking for they only make one for auto.Speedforceracing.com 

i think the s5 is worth it i have one. at frist i was like wtf did i just do. but in the long run it came out real good u can get the s5 or some gangster billet grill


----------



## 2005SE-R (Sep 12, 2006)

I don't care what anyone says, turbo a stock qv engine much over 80 additional hp without boosting internals, you WILL blow the engine. I'm looking into doing a twin turbo. I'm just on the fence about costs. With boosted internals, I should be able to get 400-450hp at the crank. But it's a 4k expense.


----------



## 2005SE-R (Sep 12, 2006)

also I had the SER grill painted all black. I want to keep it as true to the look of stock as possible. The all black grill it pretty sick.


----------

